# Best DSLR camera £400-500??



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

hey guys I got a friend that wants the best dslr camera she can get for around £400-500


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2013)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/nik...mm-zoom-lens-only-410-digitalrevstore-1634219

This is reasonable deal. 

You can pick any body from Canon 5xxD and above, Nikon D3100/D5100 and above. Save the rest on lens. 

Disclaimer: I shoot with Nikon D5100 + 35mm F/1.8 most of the time.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

thanks, I was looking at the 700D 

and what would a lense cost?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks, I was looking at the 700D
> 
> and what would a lense cost?



about £100 for cheap 50mm prime to thousands. Usually you can get "basic set" for under £300: 18-55 kit, 55-xxx xoom, and a prime. Maybe wide angle but that will cost quite a lot. 

Another to note is that if she is interested in video get Canon, they have better support in videos.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 19, 2013)

If she is just starting, then 7D may not be the best choice. I'd recommend the cheaper 60D and the 50mm f1.4 USM. Not sure about prices though


----------



## alan (Sep 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> about £100 for cheap 50mm prime to thousands. Usually you can get "basic set" for under £300: 18-55 kit, 55-xxx xoom, and a prime. Maybe wide angle but that will cost quite a lot.
> 
> Another to note is that if she is interested in video get Canon, they have better support in videos.



The Canon 700D, always with the zoom 18-55mm IS STM, the price rises to 879 euro. See this site


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2013)

Canon EOS ?, be worth checking in to  a site i go too when after a new camera would be http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Canon EOS ?, be worth checking in to  a site i go too when after a new camera would be http://www.dpreview.com/



canon eos 60D was the past camera I bought at ny last work place for around that number, with a 120mm lense for an additional hundred or so (make sure you don't buy a cheap plastic lense)


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 17, 2013)

So why are we digging this thread up?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

lol I think she got a canon 700D and second hand lense.

haven't spoke to her in a while.

thread closed maybe?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> So why are we digging this thread up?



Because Alan is probably a spammer?  They tend to necro threads and dump website links in their responses.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 17, 2013)

Thread closed as per OP's wishes


----------

